# (MD) Everyone Needs A Prayer (Don't They?): Golden QAA For Stud!



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

(MD) Firemarks Prayer of Jabez: DOB: 7/8/04. Hips Excellant/Eyes and Elbows cerf'd. Jay aquired 14 Derby points with a win and was MD Gun Dog Champion in 2006. He was also QAA at two and is currently running Open and Amateur on a consistant basis. Jay is a pinpoint marker and excels in the water on marks as well as blinds. He will also throw dirt in your face when he runs. For pedigree check K9 data. For more information etc please contact: Lee Nelson (W) 443-837-1172 EST 9-5 or Cell 443-786-8977.

**************
_Combining duplicate ad posted 11/1/10_

Everyone Needs A Prayer (Don't They?): Golden QAA For Stud! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(MD) Firemarks Prayer of Jabez: DOB: 7/8/04. Hips: Excellent/Eyes and Elbows cerf'd, prcd/PRA: Normal: Jay aquired 14 Derby points with a win and was MD Gun Dog Champion in 2006. He was also QAA at two. Jay is a pinpoint marker and excels in water on marks as well as blinds.He is full of fire and will throw dirt in your face.He had taken a break from trials ( Owners job situation) but will be training for the Master National and running Open/Am. in 2011. For extended pedigree check K9 data. ( AFC Emberain Rugby X Firemark Start Your Engines *** OD (Rev) For more information etc please contact: Lee Nelson (H) 410-673-1369 or Cell 443-786-8977. Will consider a puppy instead of stud fee.


----------

